# Radial Arm Saw hold down for cross cutting - got a favorite?



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

The latest project is coming along nicely and its time to make the drawers:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/32006










I'm thinking of using the RAS to make simple rebate drawers. (Rabbetting the front, back to accept the sides and rabbettting the sides to accept the bottom. When all glued up I think the drawer will be strong enough)

However, this will entail my left hand be rather too close to the RAS blade. I'm wodering if a simple, custom made, something like a push-stick would suffice. Or has anyone got a better one?

Cheers!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess that a jig could work, but I always just used my hand. I still have all the parts (attached) so it wasn't too scary.
Bill


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

24 drawers via rabbetting is alot of exposure for your hand, I agree. I'm not at all an advocate of jigs, but this strikes me as being the perfect project for one; lots of repetitive cuts where accuracy will certainly save time in the long run. Perhaps something that holds the material in set positions for front and side pieces that also clamps it. Just set new blade height from your top and go to town…

Worth the time figuring it out. I'm interested in what you decide, keep us posted!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you considered a hold down toggle clamp attached to the fence to hold the piece in place while cutting.


----------



## Octavius (Sep 17, 2009)

Bill,
Yeah, just doing one or two would not be so bad but for dozens I'm afraid I'll be doing things automatically, start day-dreaming and then cut all my fingers off.
Smitty,
Yes, a jig would be nice - trouble is the table is particle board (no much good for holding bolts, etc), the edges of the table are far away and the fence is only clamped (ie could move if a jig was attached to it)
Greg,
Yeah, I'll give it a go, if i can't think of anything else, but the fence itself may start lifting up.
Cheers


----------

